# When to pick up a pup



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have seen this on the site before but cannot seem to find it now. All help will be appreciated! 
the question is, At what age [how many weeks old should the pup be] should a person pick up s pup from the seller, to have it best ready for his new world? As the pupis a male, at what age should it be casterated? Thanks in advance :beer:

i


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Between 7 and 8 weeks for proper bonding and pack time with its litter mates.

I'm not a fan of cutting a dog but most times if asked, I'll recommend to not have it done until the dog is fully matured physically and mentally. Roughly around the 2yrs age range.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ditto... 49 days and they get a new home.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Some believe that neutering before 16 months old can lead to cancer and a less masculine muscle development. Some vets recommend it to be done at 6 months since the surgery requires a smaller incision and better/quicker recovery. Some believe that doing it at 6 months can reduce complications in the procedure. There are a few different beliefs out there, but also realize there has been no research that has proven any of these beliefs. Ask your vet and preferably you have a vet that hunts with dogs also. I find this to be a big advantage. When I lived in AZ I had a vet that did not hunt at all and I don't think he had a clue about some issues. It took a while to find a good one.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

My opinion is to do it at 6 months. My wife is a Vet Tech, and it is definitely a good thing to get them cut. First off people say that if you cut a dog it'll take away from their masculinity, well when it comes to a dog, they aren't like people, they don't take pleasure in sex, so forget that idea. They also say that they'll get fat, that's dumb, exercise your dog and it won't get fat. It reduce chances of testicular cancer.

One thing that i've noticed on hunting dogs is they don't smell for a good spot to piss all the time and they tend to hunt for what you want them to be hunting for instead.

I have a male that was cut before 6 months and he's got a way better nose and knows that hunting comes first. I also have a dog that was cut at about 5 years and all he thinks about is which piece of brush to piss on. it's frustrating. Cutting a male will also reduce the chances of a male running off to breed if they smell another dog in heat. Many dogs get run over because of this.

Another thing that you might think of if you're in barbed wire areas, is that an intact male hangs a little lower than one without. Trust me, they don't stop bleeding for a long time, makes a mess.

I'd rather hunt with females.

xdeano


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

xdeano said:


> My opinion is to do it at 6 months. My wife is a Vet Tech, and it is definitely a good thing to get them cut. First off people say that if you cut a dog it'll take away from their masculinity, well when it comes to a dog, they aren't like people, they don't take pleasure in sex, so forget that idea. They also say that they'll get fat, that's dumb, exercise your dog and it won't get fat. It reduce chances of testicular cancer.
> 
> One thing that i've noticed on hunting dogs is they don't smell for a good spot to piss all the time and they tend to hunt for what you want them to be hunting for instead.
> 
> ...


All of these are in your opinion. Evidence of cancer goes both ways. Cutting a dog may increase some forms of cancer while reducing others and that goes both directions.

The weight gain is actually a problem in some instances of spaying or neutering regardless of the amount of food intake or exercise, it's proven and in numerous vet articles.

The nose of the dog will never change regardless of being cut early or late in life, their ability to sniff out birds will never differ. Your thought on dogs sniffing out places to mark if they were cut later in life is typically based on the dominance in the dogs life and also the type of mentality the dog has always had. Without experience of dozens of dogs your test group is minimal. By cutting a dog it won't change their level of dominance they will display. Aggressive dogs will always be that way regardless.

My personal feelings is that most vets are out there to make money obviously and a vast majority of them don't see more than a couple percent of their patients as performance animals, most are family pets or lap dogs/cats. In those instances, the right thing to do is to cut the animal earlier so they don't have to deal with long recovery times as well as the neighbor dog jumping the fence or vice versa. Most pet owners aren't anywhere near responsible enough to handle an intact male let alone a female during their heat cycle.

If you don't have intentions of breeding the dog for the betterment of the breed, have them cut once their physically and mentally mature. I've found that to be the equilibrium between proper development and minimizing cancer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Chaws has it right! I prefer my pups 8 weeks old sometimes 9 if I trust the breeder and never before 7 weeks old. The pups learn a lot from their littermates and adjust better to their new homes if left to 8 weeks. You will sleep more if you wait a little too.

For getting males cut I lean way closer to 18 months than 12 months and not before 12 months. The testicles have more purpose in life than to impregnate female dogs and the testicles have absolutely nothing to do with their nose!!! I have also seen just as many aggressive nuetered males as intact so that is not a reason to neuter a dog. Vet's suggest early sterilization because they want more dogs steralized plain and simple. If they get you to do it early they have a better chance that you actually do it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well Chaws, that's your opinion. I guess I'd listen to a VMD. It's not about making money, as far as i'm concerned they don't make enough money. They're looking out for the well being of the dog, not the owner, who wants to let his dog run around screwing every thing, just to make more "Pure Breed" dogs. I'd rather have a mutt. So in that regard i'll agree with you on cutting to lesson problems described in your last two paragraphs.

Listen to your dr. they know what they're doing.

xdeano


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO if the pups are getting socialized by the breeder ie played with daily ect then I like 10 weeks I feel the extra couple weeks lets them learn more about pecking order and dog social structure

JMO


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Agree heartily with Bobm and Chaws. IF THEY'RE BEING SOCIALIZED, I'd far rather have the older pup. You can tell soooo much more at 10 weeks than 7.

The older they are the less problems you'll have with things like social structure, aggression, psychological make up. Ma and the pups will teach them some things man can not.

This is only IF they are socialized. If you have a breeder that locks them in a pen, leaves them, and never plays with them or shows them attention, get that pup out of there.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

I've had gundogs since 1973 and have been breeding them since 1988....not sure how many pups I've bought and sold during that time, but it's been a lot... As far as the age a pup goes to its new home, I really don't think it matters as long as the pup is weaned and healthy. I've heard/read all of the different theories on this. I think as long as a the breeder spends time with the pups before they go to their new homes (taking them for walks, getting them around people, playing with them etc.) on a daily basis, it really doesn't make much difference when they go to their new homes. I won't let a pup go until they are 7 weeks, but I've had people ask me to hold a pup for various reasons (they are on vacation and can't take a pup at 7 or 8 weeks, etc.) many times over the years and I've yet to have anyone say their pup was delayed or suffered in any way by holding it (sometimes until they are 10 or 12 weeks old). But..... I spend time with the pups. They don't just sit in a kennel all day and vegetate. I've also bought a couple pups that I didn't get until they were 10 or 12 weeks old and they did just fine... The 49 day thing has never made any sense to me (and most other breeders). I just don't believe a pup is any different at 50, 51, 52 days, etc. as it is a 49 days, but Mr. Wolters convinced a lot of people that if they didn't get their pup on exactly the 49th day, they might as well throw in the towel. If that were the case, there would be several million towels thrown in over the years...

Neutering: If dogs are not neutered before they go through puberty they are more likely to display the habits we are trying to eliminate by neutering (turning their leg up on everything, mounting, etc.). Note I said "More Likely". I've seen dogs that are neutered prior to puberty that still like to mount things, but I don't think it's as common. As far as masculinity goes, neutered animals tend to grow larger than non-neutered, which can cause some problems but if you do any research on the subject you'll find that the percentage of dogs who have problems is very, very small (talking longer bones, etc.). Neutering changes the hormonal balance from what I understand, which causes the change in growth.......... *There's a reason they neuter bull calves......they grow larger faster.* Many animal shelters neuter/spay dogs as soon as they get them regardless of age. Of course they have a reason for this (they don't want dogs in their shelter breeding all the other dogs)!


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate the info that you guys have passed along. The pups will be ready the middle of January. I like the idea that you people take the time to try and help out. Thanks again.


----------

